# Wax Attack - The Original PadConditioner ® – Firm & Soft



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

The Original PadConditioner ® - Soft

And

The Original PadConditioner ® - Firm

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

* Quickly cleans and maintains foam and wool pads.
* Safe, ergonomic pistol-grip.
* Long-lasting bristles.
* Fits into pocket for quick access

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

I tested them on Hexlogic Pads, Maxolen Pads and 3M Pads

*
WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Well, I really liked them. I had tried to make a video to show you but that didn't turn out all to well so you'll have more to read and less to see.

When polish built up on the pad I whipped the brush from my pocket and gave the pad a quick clean. Easily removed polish residue from any of the pads and polishes I had tested.

Previously I had used a megs triple duty brush which I felt was just right for the job, these are now discountinued so something has to fill that gap. These brushes are just as easy to use and you've got the choice between soft and firm.





































*PROS*
Pretty much echoes the blurb on the web page, absolute no nonsense product. I needed something to replace the triple duty megs brush I used, I think I've found it.
-Very user friendly, can maintain an easy grip
-Fits easily in your pocket
-Very quick and easy method of cleaning polish residue from pads
-Well sized for all size of pads
-Soft and Firm version to allow you to use the right brush for your needs
-Easy to clean the brush

*CONS*

-Might be seen as a big investment, however they feel so well built I anticipate them to last a serious amount of time.
-Feels better in the right hand than the left - so might not be as friendly to hold and use for lefties

Thanks to Simon at Wax Attack for the review product.

http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-pro...ck-coming-soon


----------

